
OLAP != OLAP Cube - huy
https://www.holistics.io/blog/olap-is-not-olap-cube/
======
huy
OP here. This blog post follows the previous post "The Rise and Fall of OLAP
Cube" which was shared on HN a few days back. We realized a lot of people
mistook the 2 terms OLAP and OLAP Cube. So this post is aimed to clarify that.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22189178](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22189178)

